

Gradberry (YC W15) Curates Technical Talent - neiesc
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/03/from-pakistan-to-y-combinator-gradberry-vets-technical-talent/

======
iba99
Hey guys, founder here, our team (in addition to our shortlisting algorithms)
curates candidates through technical interviews by checking and verifying an
engineer's github accounts and code repos- article was a tad unclear on the
process. The human touch is just an add-on- through technical in-person
interviews we are verifying that the automated process has not missed out on
talent being shortlisted.

Think of it this way, we are aiming to find engineers that can immediately
plug in to a company's code base as soon as they join, by verifying their
current contributions on github.

(Full disclosure: we built recruiting software that hired for 1,500 companies
prior to the current gradberry product). Happy to take any more of your
questions! P.S. And yes we are focusing on the US market

------
anoncoder
What qualifies Gradberry to be the vetters (candidates are "vetted by the
Gradberry team"). Because the founder is a "nerd". Another stupid power play.

------
pskittle
Is this for folks in the states?

